# Help posting pics



## 2rcbruce (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm having trouble posting my pics to the forum. I've read the "PDF" on posting and that did not help. Any help would be great, thanks Bruce


----------



## snowman56 (Jul 8, 2007)

I had trouble too and I was told that I had spaces in my pic descriptions. I took the spaces out and tried and it worked perfectly. I don't know if that is what your problem is or not, but check it out and see.


----------

